# UNC chat with the experts



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Welcome to the UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders'Evening with the ExpertsA 2-hour monthly online educational video and chat session open to the general public.This month's time and topic:.......August 4, 2009, at 8-10 PM Eastern Standard Time.......Topic: "Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease".......Presenter: Ryan D. Madanick, M.D........If you missed last month's session, you can view Dr. Drossman's video introduction to this session by clicking here.......How to participate:Joining the monthly chat session is easy. Ten minutes before each session begins, at 7:50 PM, the button below will turn green, and you can then press it to sign into the chat.We strongly recommend that you sign in a few minutes prior to 8 PM, so that you will have an opportunity to watch the whole introductory video right in the beginning of the session.http://www.uncmedresearch.com/PALSchat/UNCchat.php


----------

